# Celluclay Help



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I started my first project with celluclay and have run into a question. Should I start with a course grit of sandpaper and work to a finer grit? Should I put on more to try to smooth out the bumps? Did I do something wrong if it is lumpy (rookie mistake)? Any help would be great.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Ed. While I've never worked with the Celluclay brand, I've worked with my own mix of powdered mache, made from scratch. I'd suggest using the finer sandpaper only. The rougher grits can leave even more scratches to fill in. It's hard to say why it turned out lumpy. I would suspect a problem with mixing.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Celluclay!

A lumpy mix is either too dry, or more likely just not mixed enough.
Squish it through your fingers, and give it time for the lumps to absorb all the water, then squish it some more!

You can add a little more water if the texture isn't creamy enough, or a bit more powder if it gets too runny.

I like a thicker mix to build up with, and a smoother, thinner mix as a surface coat.

As it's drying, you can smooth the surface with your fingers or a piece of cloth. Like burnishing plaster, which is about half of what Celluclay is.

You can patch holes and low spots, just moisten the area you are adding to pretty well before applying fresh Celluclay. It should stick, but it won't be as strong as a single application.

Basically, treat it as you would plaster, since it's just PoP with paper fibers added for reinforcement.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Howdy Ed.....I too just started "playing" with the celuclay. I was having the same problems...some lumps of the dry stuff. I tried to mix it as much as possible..I may try an egg beater to try and mix the next batch a little better. (hubby loves it when I use kitchen utensils out in the prop room). Keep me posted on how your celuclay work is going and I'll do the same. 
I just took a styrafoam wig head and covered it with the clay just to get a "feel" for it for now. Not sure what it will turn into though.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Paperclay*

I use the Celluclay to rough out the shape, then cover it with a finishing layer of Paperclay - which dries much much smoother.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I have project going on with it right now. Both are faces. One's base is expanding foam in a balloon and the other is a foam skull (trying something more realistic, balloon base is just big round ball) I hope i'm not in over head. Have seen what other can do and figured why can't I.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I haven't sculpted with celluclay, but I have pressed it into molds. I could never get the lumps completely out. I used regular clay to smooth out the rough spots and fill in detail. I have a monster mud witch that has a face made with celluclay and fixed with regular clay. It worked pretty well. No cracking or separation so far and it's been 5 years. http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau click on 2002 if you want to see a pic.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, it sounds like you either didn't add enough water or you didn't get a good enough mix. I like to keep it really thick when building up the features, too, and have sanded it with a dremel to knock down some of the lumps. You can sand it by hand with 80 grit paper, then go to 220 for a supersmooth finish. 
Make sure it is 100% dry before any sanding....it should be rock hard.
A thin mix can be added over the base layer to help smooth things out,
(I think i just repeated what everyone elses has just written)
Just keep experimenting...this is a terrific product to sculpt with!


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

Are there any nationwide stores that sell celluclay like hungates and so forth, or do most of you guys get it online?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

I get mine at Michaels in what looks like a half-cubic-foot bag. 

You can wet your fingers and smooth out the surface pretty well. I've also seen two kinds: the regular grey kind and a white kind that is smoother to work with (is that Paperclay?) I haven't ever tried sanding it.

I don't think Celluclay contains Plaster of Paris, because it doesn't seem to "cure" like plaster does (i.e, get hard all of a sudden) but dries more like regular clay. But that is just a guess.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Aaagh! You're right!

I was describing Sculpt a Mold!!!

I do love Celluclay too, though.

Well, in the famous words of Rosanna Rosannadanna... "Oh! Nevermind!"


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Is there anything it won't stick to? I have a project that I used latex over batting and I'm not happy with the texture I got. This was my first time using it so I didn't know what to expect, anyways, can I apply celluclay directly over the latex and try to smooth it out a little?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> Well, in the famous words of Rosanna Rosannadanna... "Oh! Nevermind!"


That was Emily Litella.

Rosanne Rosannadanna was "It just goes to show ya... it's always somethin!"


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya know, I was thinking it was Emily Litella, but my wife said, "No, it was Rosanna Rosannadanna".

See if I ever listen to her again!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It was Rosanne Rosannadanna. She would say "Nevermind" and Jane would say "Bitch".


----------

